# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  قطع التقادم بالميراث

## المعتز

*بيت ميراث عبارة عن قسمين
القسم الأول شيوع بين أبناء المورث جميعهم ...عن أبيهم والذى له من الزوجات أربع.
القسم الثانى هو ميراث لبعض الأبنااء من الورثة عن والدتهم والتى تملكه بعقد مسجل..أحد زوجات الأب المورث بالقسم الأول
بهذا القسم الثانى من المنزل يوجد بعض الاخوة غير الأشقاء يضعون يدهم على مايخص الورثة الأبناء عن أمهم وبما أنهم ليسوا ورثة بهذا الجزء من المنزل هل يسرى عليهم تقادم وضع اليد المسقط للملكية بعد مرور 15 عاما.....أم 33 عاما....وماهو اللازم القيام به من قبل ورثة الأم لقطع التقادم ؟؟؟*

----------

